# Aug 3



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Water cooled to 82 degrees and bandit and I gave the flathead a try.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice. Pulled the boat out and hosed off the pigeon crap! Save me some turtles.


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

Please don't say the word turtle mike. Lol. I haven't had any destroy my baits yet.


----------

